# Grade A or Grade AA Egg?



## love2eat (Feb 23, 2007)

It just buffles me when I see Grade A and Grade AA Eggs. What are the differences?

oh, in case you asked, I lived in Hawaii and never noticed any grades on eggs. I just moved to Texas. Quality of food is really wonderful here.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 23, 2007)

Check this out for more info.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 24, 2007)

An interesting thing about grading--the information Andy passed on is valid only for USDA graded products, with that little shield/letter symbol.

States can have their own grading systems, they can use Grade A or whatever grade they choose, and their standards may be higher or lower than the USDA grading system.

A company could even call their products Grade A, and not have to meet any standards at all.

Weird, huh?

(I was a USDA poultry grader for mercifully brief period of time.)


----------

